# Orange mold!



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

I came back from a weekend away and found this stuff growing on the wood and cork in my tank!










While my first impulse is to say, "Wow, cool!" and sit back and watch what it does, I also wanted to ask: is this stuff harmful? Or is it just a buffet for springtails?

Best,
Ash


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

It's more persistent than other molds, I'll say that much. Never seen it form a fruiting body, could be some type of fungi imperfecti


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

I have that all up and down some wood. Over a year now It never goes anywhere and sometimes pops out a shroom. The frogs aren't bothered by it


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Gocubs (Apr 23, 2012)

I get it in all of my froglet containers. Doesint seem to harm anything


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

It's not everywhere, but it's certainly noticeable. Glad to know it's not going to hurt anything, though. =) I shook some springtails onto it to see if they'd devour it. Here's hoping!

Best,
Ash


----------

